# Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI



## Ebrithil (21. September 2014)

*Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Hey Leute,
Ich werde mir in naher Zukunft ein 980er Sli zulegen und brauche dafür eine neues Netzteil, außerdem muss ein 5820k inkl OC und Der ganze Standardkrams damit befeuert werden. Zusätzlich dazu wird noch eine Wakü folgen.

Also haut mal n paar Vorschläge raus, Budget liegt bei ca 150€ wenn ihr sagt es lohnt sich könnte ich aber auch 200 locker machen, darf natürlich auch gerne drunter liegen 

Mfg
Ebrithil


----------



## FrozenPie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Bei dem Budget und der Hardware würde sich das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W anbeiten 
Eine Nummer kleiner (550W) könnte man auch gehen, es sei denn du spielst durchgehend FurMark + Prime oder taktest beide Karten auf 1.5 GHz und den HS-E auch auf 4.5 GHz ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Wie stark willst du die Spannungen mit Wakü von CPU und Grafikkarte erhöhen?

Mit Haswell-E würde ich schon das 750W P10 nehmen.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Mit Haswell-E würde ich schon das 750W P10



Wozu? Eine 980 zieht max. 240W (Bei GPGPU Anwendungen, ansonsten ca. 200W im max. und unter WaKü nochmal weniger durch geringere Temps) + 140 W des HS-E dann wäre man bei SLI ca. bei 540 und mit der restlichen Peripherie (HDDs, etc.) immer noch unter 600W was auch nur ein Wert wäre wenn alles durchgehend unter Vollast laufen würde


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Haswell-E bei OC mit Wasserkühlung wird definitiv mehr als 140W ziehen je nachdem wie stark man OCed halt.

Die neuen Maxwell Karten können Peaks bis ca. 300W pro Karte haben und wenn man noch mit Wakü stark OCed wird das definitiv nicht weniger da dann lieber die 750W Variante auch wenn es alles die gleiche Basis ist und es das 650W wohl auch packen würde.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Wenn es so wäre wie du beschreibst könnte man auch gleich das HCP-850 empfehlen, dann biste auch mit den Peaks abgesichert und hast das beste NT für MGPU auf dem Markt


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Wäre bei dem PC der eh schon sehr teuer ist natürlich die Premium Lösung


----------



## FrozenPie (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wäre bei dem PC der eh schon sehr teuer ist natürlich die Premium Lösung


 
Wenn du dir die Hardware überlegst: 2x 550€ GPU + 350€ CPU etc. dann wär's mir das schon wert


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Hier hat Ilu nen Artikel drin in dem das mit den Peaks usw. erklärt wird:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...im-sli-mit-ner-intel-core-i7-cpu-2700k-2.html

Bei dem PC das Netzteil gerade mit Wakü zu gering wählen wäre einfach nur unnötig bei dem Preis der Gesamtinvestition, der Aufpreis beträgt zu den größeren P10 Modellen ja auch keine Welten.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Bei starkem OC ,was ich eigentlich von Wakügebrauch erwarte eher das Dark power mit 850 Watt.
Peaks im orginalzustand sind bis zu 290 w in dem oben genannten vergleich.
Jetzt kommt der i7 mit 140W daher,übertaktet schnell auch 200w+ unter Vollast.Je schwerer je mehr und dann säuft der mit Wakü auch mehr als mit Lokü.
Die Grakas bekommen dann wahrscheinlich noch ein Biosmod und Fettes Overvolting... Peakzustand 350-400W.
Also 850W wär schon das Minimum wenn man sich keinen Kondensator Kabumspiken möchte.
Unter Prime+Unigine kann selbst das 850er Netzteil locker weggeknallt werden bei richtigem Wakü OC.
Vergleich : Alter Phenomx6 mit 1x Gtx460 ,volles OC :500-550W .Das war nur eine Midrange Karte.


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Ich würde bei dem PC Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein und ist sehr hochwertig.

Das P10 wird ab 850W nicht mehr von FSP sondern Seasonic hergestellt die nicht so gut abgesichert sind da würde ich das Antec vorziehen.


----------



## Kusarr (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

warum nich das neue E10 700W??
Das reicht doch locker O.o


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Nicht bei heftigem OC unter wasser,kannste knicken.
Die Spikes können schnell das Netzteil zum Böller machen.
Schau dir mal meine Rechnung an,Overvolting verläuft nach dem Sweetspot fast quadratisch in Relation zum verbrauch.
Und unter Wakü kann man richtig was Draufjagen,und wird das auch tun 
Richtig sicher für fettes OC ist also nichtmal das 850W Modell,aber es sollte ausreichen wenn nicht unter maximal OC prime+3dmark läuft.


----------



## eXquisite (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Das E10 hat deutlich kleinere Schienen, entweder DPP 550W oder direkt das Antec, das DPP 850ger macht keinen Sinn weil es schlecht abgesichert ist, Seasonic eben...


----------



## Ebrithil (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Puh, das ist ja mal ne Menge Lesestoff 
Also übertaktet soll natürlich werden, allerdings auch nicht soweit das sich die Lebensdauer drastisch reduziert, bei der CPU werde ich bis 1,3V gehen, bei den Grafikkarten, naja mal sehen. 
Aber so wie sich das hier anhört scheint das Antec ja aller erste Sahne zu sein, dazu noch Platin Zertifikat, was ja auch nochmal Strom spart .
Wahrscheinlich wirds wohl das Antec, Qualität hat halt seinen Preis. 

Mfg
Ebrithil


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2014)

1,3Volt auf nen HS-E, da dürfte schon das ein oder andere Watt durchgehen....
Mit dem Antec wirst du nicht viel falsch machen, gibts nur leider nicht in kleiner.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> 1,3Volt auf nen HS-E, da dürfte schon das ein oder andere Watt durchgehen....


 
Erst darüber werden sie zu Stromsäufern.
Bis 1,3 oder 1,33 Volt ist alles i.O. Da steigt die Leistungsaufnahme nicht so stark an.


----------



## Westcoast (23. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

ist wohl sogar besser als das P10 von Bequiet: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Besser ist es nicht.
In der Klasse unterscheiden sich die Netzteile nur noch im kleinen Detail voneinander. 
Von "Besser" im Sinne von besser kann man da nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## eXquisite (23. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

Das ganze ist Subjektiv, ist man ein Technik Junkie wie ich dann ist das Antec besser, steht man mehr auf Garantie und Krims Krams dann sollte man zum BeQuiet greifen.


----------



## Superior1337 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*

so das sind 2x gtx 780 non oc und ein core i7 4930k der auf grund einer beschädigung momentan @ stock läuft dazu kommt er hat den turbo momentan auf 3,6Ghz und die speicher laufen auch nur im tripple also meien empfelung wäre ein 850 watt netzteil von Bequiet oder Enermax



normal läuft das sytem wie in meinem sysprofiel angeben so erreiche ich teilweise peaks von 1120 watt (max peak)!


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das ganze ist Subjektiv, ist man ein Technik Junkie wie ich dann ist das Antec besser, steht man mehr auf Garantie und Krims Krams dann sollte man zum BeQuiet greifen.


 
Fragt Softy mal. Der hat sich das Antec gekauft und konnte es nicht anschließen weil er die Skizzen im Handbuch -- wobei das Handbuch eher ein Witz ist -- nicht verstanden hat.
In den Sachen ist BeQuiet z.B. deutlich besser.
Ich sage ja immer dass das Gesamtkonzept gut sein muss. Und ob das Antec nun technisch besser ist, ist auch eine subjektive Sache.


----------



## Ebrithil (24. September 2014)

Das Antec ist jetzt jedenfalls bestellt, sollte ich es wieder erwarten nicht angeschlossen bekommen gehts halt zurück


----------



## Ebrithil (26. September 2014)

Also die "Anleitung" ist zwar wirklich ein schlechter Scherz, aber ich hatte jetzt trotzdem keine Probleme das Antec anzuschließen.


----------



## eXquisite (26. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 980 SLI*



> so das sind 2x gtx 780 non oc und ein core i7 4930k der auf grund einer beschädigung momentan @ stock läuft dazu kommt er hat den turbo momentan auf 3,6Ghz und die speicher laufen auch nur im tripple also meien empfelung wäre ein 850 watt netzteil von Bequiet oder Enermax



Du solltest mal dringend 30A OCPs aktivieren sonst kann dir die Bude abfackeln, das mal nur so am Rande. Außerdem sehe ich da nichts von 1020 Watt und wenn dann nur Primärseitig. Ram darf nur 13,1 Watt brauchen sonst schalten die Dinger ab. Mit dem Vorwissen kannst du jetzt deine Rechnung überdenken, außerdem fertigt Enermax bei CWT, die kannst du sowieso nicht mehr sicher kaufen ohne das dir was abfackelt.


Antec ist eben nicht BeQuiet, daher empfehle ich ja auch für Leute die 0 Ahnung haben lieber ein E10 als ein TP-C oder SF HX. BeQuiet ist benutzerfreundlicher - ja. Aber man zahlt eben auch 10-20 Euro drauf für gleichwertige/schlechtere Technik. Vorteil bei BeQuiet, sie verzichten meist nicht auf Elementare Sachen daher sind die Geräte durchaus sehr gut, dennoch geht es eben besser.


----------

